# LED options



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm looking at a new light, was thinking of Kessil, then started looking at the Hydra 26 and xr15 Pro and just started looking at Maxspect Razor Nano.

What do you guys recommend for a 29G biocube? Can you use the razor for moonlights also?

Thanks,
SR


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Cross Kessil off the list there is no moonlight feature. The power threshold doesn't go low enough for a moonlight effect before shutting off. The trade off is that it shimmers like MHs. You can manually control color and power on the dials (360/160WE) with the dials. There is an optional controller at ~$110 (online).

The XR15 has to be connected directly with a PC/Mac to program/change settings through their EcoSmart Live. If you are IT/networking savvy, you can use a USB-ethernet(?) bridge to connect it to your home network...or just buy the ReefLink. 

AI needs a controller and an extra cost of ~$90 (online).

I can't speak for the MaxSpect LEDs as I've never used them.

Mounting, AI is probably the least pleasing to the eye and the vertical rail has to be secured to the back of the stand vs rim mounts like the others.

HTH


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I think that the best bet would probably be the xr15 Pro.. but, so expensive.. 

I currently have an AI Nano with controller, wanted to get something with full spectrum


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I've got a G1 Radion for $250 in case you're interested.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The G1 Radion will work VERY well on a 29gal BC. With the mounting rail is rally slick looking. I have a client that upgraded from G1 to PRO just because he wanted the UV to play with.

I forgot to mention that for the EcoTech mounting arm, you will have to get a piece of plastic as thick as the inner overhang of the trim lip or cut it flush with the glass for the clamp to secure evenly along it's surfage, other wise it tilts forward.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

fesso clown said:


> I've got a G1 Radion for $250 in case you're interested.


hmmm.. Do you have mounting rails for that also?


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

can I use the G1 with my Reef Keeper if I get the ALC?


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

wtac said:


> The G1 Radion will work VERY well on a 29gal BC. With the mounting rail is rally slick looking. I have a client that upgraded from G1 to PRO just because he wanted the UV to play with.
> 
> I forgot to mention that for the EcoTech mounting arm, you will have to get a piece of plastic as thick as the inner overhang of the trim lip or cut it flush with the glass for the clamp to secure evenly along it's surfage, other wise it tilts forward.


Is this the same mounting arm that works on the xr30 Pro?

Just want to be sure, cause I really like the way it looks.. that was one of the pros to going with the xr15 Pro.

Thanks for all the info


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

fesso clown said:


> I've got a G1 Radion for $250 in case you're interested.


PM Sent!!!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The mounting system kit is different. You'll need the RMS XR30 for the RadionG1/2/3/PRO.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

wtac said:


> The mounting system kit is different. You'll need the RMS XR30 for the RadionG1/2/3/PRO.


Just so I don't get the wrong thing.. this is what I need for the xr30 right:

http://ecotechmarine.com/products/radion-mounting-system/single-light-rms

thanks for the reply


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

wtac said:


> Cross Kessil off the list there is no moonlight feature. The power threshold doesn't go low enough for a moonlight effect before shutting off. The trade off is that it shimmers like MHs. You can manually control color and power on the dials (360/160WE) with the dials. There is an optional controller at ~$110 (online).
> 
> The XR15 has to be connected directly with a PC/Mac to program/change settings through their EcoSmart Live. If you are IT/networking savvy, you can use a USB-ethernet(?) bridge to connect it to your home network...or just buy the ReefLink.
> 
> ...


Have you seen the the AI prime? Apparently it has wifi built in and controllable without a controller (although you can use it in conjunction with a director or original controller)... Not to mention $200USD 
http://reefbuilders.com/2015/02/24/ai-prime-led-incredible-reef-tanks/


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

From what I have read, the prime isn't enough on its own.. I would be better off getting two.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

I wouldn't rule out Kessil just yet ...

I run both the A160W and the A360WE on all of my tanks and coral growth is amazing 
Yes there is a matter of controllability but Kessil delivers full spectrum control, brilliant shimmer, cool run and excellent, modern, minimalistic appearance. Hanging can be done by wire kit or gooseneck 
I don't run any other lighting system 
Pricey but worth it 
IMO, lighting cannot be compromised in reef tanks - get the best that you can afford 

If you don't believe me, drop by Coral Reef Shop in Burlington - they use Kessil on all of their coral tanks


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I personally prefer the simplicity of Kessils myself but the lack of a moonlight effect is one feature that turns ppl to other LED mfgs.

Years ago there was a company that made a pendant LED like the Kessil in a chrome finish and had a blue LED ring...the name escapes me.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

I acturally was going to pull the trigger on a Kessil.. but, the lack of moon lights changed my mind. I have a Kessil gooseneck, i'm not too sure I like it to be honest.. I really like the way the xr15 and 30 are mounted with the rail.

If any one is looking for a brand new kessil gooseneck, let me know.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The goose neck look FAR better with the 90* adapter.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I have seen the AI Prime...VERY SEXXXY indeed!

A competitive price point/unit but I'll reserve judgement until I get my hands on one .


----------

